# Marineland RED Accent LED...



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

I was at my LFS, noticed they had these in stock.

Check it out here - i thought 50 bucks, 4W 640nm lighting could help.

I've been running an 18" doublebright since the tank's been set up, some very indirect sunlight, but have an issue w/BBA & GHA. I think the 640nm(F&S says 660, they're were incorrect, I talked to their C/svc, they're fixing the error) red will not only boost the light, but help fight the algae. I'm dosing 3x Flourish Excel, The light has been on the tank for 2 days. We'll see.

I'll post pics as the tank progresses, my phone died about 5 minutes ago...:-\"

I have to get used to the red lighting, but the plants have responded, they're laying down as opposed to reaching up for light. Algae _seems_ to be dying off, that may be wishful thinking...


----------



## yyzAndy (Oct 31, 2012)

Did the red accent help with the algae?

:: Posted from Samsung Mobile ::


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

yyzAndy said:


> Did the red accent help with the algae?
> 
> :: Posted from Samsung Mobile ::


Andy,

It's a bit too soon to tell. Light has been on for just 4- days; I figure about 10 days more before I can give a definitive answer re:algae... I contribute Flourish Excel for the reduction in algae at this point...

My plants,

Crypto
Anubias
Marsilea
Aponogetons
Echinodorus

all respond to the red very well - new growth, fast growth, Anubias has grown 2 leavesin the last 4 days. HMMMM

I have to say, i've ordered an Ideal metering valve, and an UP! Beetle counter/diffuser from GLA .
I think the algae is more due to fluctuating CO2 levels than any other issue...

Another 2-3 weeks after I get my CO2 rig where I want it, I'll make a judgement on lighting...

BTW, I started pressurized CO2 about 10 days ago, so I'm still on the steep part of the learning curve...


----------

